# Exterior LED tape



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey everyone. I've got a few hundred feet of failed LED tape made by a company called Tube Lighting Products. The product is called strands. It is rated for exterior use but the company won't honor their warranty. Is there another brand any of you have used that works well? Looking for 4000 or 5000 Kelvin.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Check out diodeled.com


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

super bright led's


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Diode led


----------



## ElectricMetalTuba (Mar 20, 2017)

Cheap LEDs vs Certified LED's. Each manufacturer has a different formula of where to cut costs. Some use less solder, some don't pass QA, and others get damaged in shipping. Its a spectrum of durability/price.

The important thing is to not worry about it too much. Use the cheap stuff indoors or for short runs, And spend on the longer, outdoor stuff. Environment is the biggest factor. As is under voltage.

While many products meet outdoor installation requirements. A single thunderstorm can build up enough static to damage lower end chips.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ElectricMetalTuba said:


> Cheap LEDs vs Certified LED's. Each manufacturer has a different formula of where to cut costs. Some use less solder, some don't pass QA, and others get damaged in shipping. Its a spectrum of durability/price.
> 
> The important thing is to not worry about it too much. Use the cheap stuff indoors or for short runs, And spend on the longer, outdoor stuff. Environment is the biggest factor. As is under voltage.
> 
> While many products meet outdoor installation requirements. A single thunderstorm can build up enough static to damage lower end chips.


So is there something you recommend in Canada? I'm looking at an application for outlining exterior stairs (an older couple, one with knee surgery). Don't know how it will survive snow shovelling, though.


----------



## ElectricMetalTuba (Mar 20, 2017)

Dl-ac-flex


----------



## 54electric (Apr 22, 2017)

Qtran LED , I love the dimming on this stuff and the reliability of the housing as it is even submersible


http://www.q-tran.com/products/led?f[0]=field_ip_rating%3A231&f[1]=field_prod_line_reference%3A586&f[2]=field_ip_rating%3A236


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

54electric said:


> Qtran LED , I love the dimming on this stuff and the reliability of the housing as it is even submersible
> 
> 
> http://www.q-tran.com/products/led?f[0]=field_ip_rating%3A231&f[1]=field_prod_line_reference%3A586&f[2]=field_ip_rating%3A236


Welcome aboard!

Interesting product, thanks.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

The best way is buy to low voltage LED Tape for outdoor, do not buy line voltage which is dying very fast, I am suffering of that


----------



## Zaksaboune (May 18, 2017)

The solution is to buy a new led light with low voltage for outdoor. It will work for longer duration as well as also cut down your electricity bill. 

Many of our customers had complained about the same types of problems as you mentioned above. We always recommend them to contact a certified electrician before buying any electrical product. Because a normal person can't get a proper idea about the quality of the electrical product. An expert electrician or from your nearby location can help you to choose a proper lighting for your location.


----------



## MerakVerer (May 25, 2017)

You really have to buy something with a low voltage indeed. I have worked with it myself, and it saves a lot of money over a longer period of time.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

99cents said:


> So is there something you recommend in Canada? I'm looking at an application for outlining exterior stairs (an older couple, one with knee surgery). Don't know how it will survive snow shovelling, though.


We've had luck buying from ND Graphics. They sell USLED, Allanson and a few other brands. they have outlets in all provinces I think. Mostly sign stuff, but LED rope and tube lighting.
https://www.ndgraphics.com/


----------

